# Service Sizing Question



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

peakelectric said:


> Any suggestions here?


I highly suggest taking a couple of minutes to fill out your profile. It's required, and helps us help you. I have provided a link below to assist you with this.









IMPORTANT: Required Profile Fields


Please add your Electrical Trade in your account settings. From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “Account Settings”. The scroll down to Electrical Trade. Fill in the information for your trade and click Save at the...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I doubt you will find a 4 gang meter / disconnect with a 200 amp buss. The service feeders are sized to the calculated load of the building. Also submit the meter equipment specs to the powers that be before you order it. I know somebody who saved and bought from Home Depot a 6 gang set up and did a very nice installation. When it came time to hook it up the utility company said it was not approved and rejected it.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

As stated you need a LOT more information before a product can be selected.
Fault Current and meter socket. Arizona has 6 or so utilities with 2 distinct meter bases. 
Putting the wrong meter base up is a quick way to prolong the agony before you get to the joy.

This is in no way a suggestion. 
Eaton 1MP2122R Meter Pack 200 amp buss with 125 amp meter sockets. Use 2 of them and gutter between them on the top.
This would be extremely ugly. 

It might be time for the owner to face the music and upgrade the electric service into the 20th century.


----------



## peakelectric (Feb 24, 2021)

SWDweller said:


> As stated you need a LOT more information before a product can be selected.
> Fault Current and meter socket. Arizona has 6 or so utilities with 2 distinct meter bases.
> Putting the wrong meter base up is a quick way to prolong the agony before you get to the joy.
> 
> ...


I know the meter bases are correct. How do I find the available Fault Current? Ask the Utility?


----------



## peakelectric (Feb 24, 2021)

So something like this wouldn't work? 

With a 200a Disco and a 400a meter bank rather than a 400a disco and an 800a meter bank as pictured.


----------



## peakelectric (Feb 24, 2021)

kb1jb1 said:


> I doubt you will find a 4 gang meter / disconnect with a 200 amp buss. The service feeders are sized to the calculated load of the building. Also submit the meter equipment specs to the powers that be before you order it. I know somebody who saved and bought from Home Depot a 6 gang set up and did a very nice installation. When it came time to hook it up the utility company said it was not approved and rejected it.


Im not sure I understand what you are saying:

"submit the meter equipment specs to the powers that be before you order it"

Can you clarify that?

I understand that I don't want to install the wrong equipment, that is why I am asking for suggestions.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Yes the utility is the place you need to start. A new service with any of the utilities I have dealt with will require the job to go to engineering. That is where they check the distribution out and make any needed changes on their side of the equation. Get their specs on what they want for the service. My serving utility still uses concepts, ideas and products right out of the 1950's.
Then there are the standards that the utilities follow. Here one of the standards is EUSERC Manufacturing Requirements along with their own requirements. The serving utility should have a web page where all of this is laid out for you.


----------



## peakelectric (Feb 24, 2021)

SWDweller said:


> Yes the utility is the place you need to start. A new service with any of the utilities I have dealt with will require the job to go to engineering. That is where they check the distribution out and make any needed changes on their side of the equation. Get their specs on what they want for the service. My serving utility still uses concepts, ideas and products right out of the 1950's.
> Then there are the standards that the utilities follow. Here one of the standards is EUSERC Manufacturing Requirements along with their own requirements. The serving utility should have a web page where all of this is laid out for you.


I have completed many panel changes for single meter main combos, where all I do is a disconnect reconnect. The process requires no engineering. The issue here is the fact that there is no longer a 200a meter pack with 4 meters.
Even if I keep the main breakers sized the same, they want to size the service to where they land their wires.
So my idea was to make the service go into a 200a disconnect and over to my meter bank.


----------



## peakelectric (Feb 24, 2021)

The utility got back to me, they are allowing me to install a 200a disconnect to connect to the service, from there I will go into my 400a meter bank.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Some people buy metering equipment on the internet or Home Depot online. They sell nationally and what might acceptable in Pennsylvania might not be accepted in NY. or wherever. Here the utility wants a ringless, lever bypass meter. They make a horn bypass meter but it is not approved. They have ringless and ring type meters. Other than single meter, 200 amp and less, always check with the utility company.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

peakelectric said:


> The utility got back to me, they are allowing me to install a 200a disconnect to connect to the service, from there I will go into my 400a meter bank.


How are you going to choose the fuses for the disconnect?


----------

